
GridDB vs. Cassandra Benchmarks pitting the two found within - illegalthoughts
https://www.griddb.net/en/blog/griddb-and-cassandra-ycsb-benchmarks/
======
cowardlydragon
That benchmark stinks of in-memory vs persisted | IO starvation.

What workload in cassandra has no scaling with more nodes?

------
est
Need add scylladb to the benchmark list

(When it stops crashing)

------
jarnix
4 (or 12) millions seems a really small amount of data isn't it ?

~~~
illegalthoughts
The benchmark used 4M or 12M records _per node_. For the 32-node test, that
would equate to 128M or 384M records respectively. Each record consisted of
10x100 byte fields for the total data size to be 4GB or 12GB per node (or
128GB and 384GB for an entire 32-node cluster).

GridDB's write model keeps hot data in memory up to configured storage limit
but will continually write it to persistent storage at the configured
checkpoint interval.

